# Electric Chronometer



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Not sure here-are electric chronometers a scarce animal-have had a look around

and dont seem that many about?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> Not sure here-are electric chronometers a scarce animal-have had a look around
> 
> and dont seem that many about?


I have quite a few electric watches and cant say I,ve seen another electric chronometer besides this one, as a rule of thumb it,s usualy the tuning fork movements with this spec.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure here-are electric chronometers a scarce animal-have had a look around
> ...


no one else seems to have seen much of them-was it only Mido that made them? Silver Hawk is on the trail I think.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Would not the OysterQuartz be classed as such?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Would not the OysterQuartz be classed as such?


I'm assuming bridgeman means balance wheel based chronometers....but might be wrong.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Does this count, the most accurate wrist watch ever mate and dear lord it's an evil quartz watch too!

:lol:










Ihad a great coversation in the pub last night with a chap wearing a Rolex Sub who flat resfused to accept that a quartz watch was more accurate than a mechanical one! Worst off I was wearing my Marine!

In the end I lost my rag and googled the Marine Chronometer, an accuracy of 1 second per month and then his rolex (chronometer I will have you know) with an accuracy of about 4 second per day!

I'm such a geek ha ha ha ha :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Would not the OysterQuartz be classed as such?
> ...


Furry Muff


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


yes -as in the picture at start of the thread-


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

bridgeman said:


> Not sure here-are electric chronometers a scarce animal-have had a look around
> 
> and dont seem that many about?


If I recall correctly, citizen had a certified chronometer version of the X8 (predecessor of the Cosmotron)


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

dickstar1977 said:


>


Gorgeous watch!



dickstar1977 said:


> I had a great conversation in the pub last night with a chap wearing a Rolex Sub who flat refused to accept that a quartz watch was more accurate than a mechanical one!


I think one would be hard pressed to find a quartz / tuning fork watch that isn't more accurate than a mechanical watch!


----------

